# DIY - Workaround - Replacing upper rear timing chain guide on a 12v VR6 MK3



## nybbles2byte (Oct 28, 2013)

First of all this is not a complete DIY. It's a workaround I came up with for the VR6 MK3 having a very badly warn out guide that normally requires separating the motor from the transmission just to replace this guide.

Look at it as supplementary information to the awesome guide, DIY - Replacing timing chains, tensioners and guides on a 12v VR6. I posted this as a comment on that thread but at page 20 I doubt anyone will every see it so I'm giving it it's own space here for anyone who might find it useful.

Here is the broken part:









In the old VR6's there is no way to replace this part without separating the motor from the transmission but that was more than I was willing to do since my next step with this motor will be to just replace the whole thing. For anyone else who comes across this problem here's an alternative:


Call an industrial adhesive company and buy aerospace epoxy -- rated to about 400 degrees F and plenty strong;
Buy a replacement part (important: make sure it's the original 2 part design!);
Drill out the rivets of the new part so you get the new plastic part;
Remove the plastic part from the old piece taking care not to get bad things down in the engine. I used rags and a vacuum cleaner;
One way to remove the lower rivets is to use the snake head of a Dremel and a tiny grinding head which is how I did it;
Rivet the new plastic part of the new guide at the top onto the old backing (make sure you get it the right way up);
Use that amazing glue to glue the rest of the piece down because there is no way you can rivet the bottom.
You could do the glue before the rivets but I did the rivets first. If there ever was a second time around I probably would do the previous two steps in reverse order;
Clamp for the appropriate time for the glue.


----------



## nybbles2byte (Oct 28, 2013)

*Image*

Okay, I apologize for the image. I don't know what happened. I put in the correct URL for it and even looked at it after I created the post. Now it's just showing the logo from the website instead of the image I put up. I haven't found a way to post images here directly either so I just assumed we were meant to use another website for the images and then reference them through a URL but it doesn't seem to work that way, for me anyway.


----------



## nybbles2byte (Oct 28, 2013)

Image fixed now. It was a security thing on the host website.


----------

